# Negril.com Message Board Forums > Jamaican Events Around the World >  Mm

## Gman

A way  for  those  in the MPLS  area  to  give  back  to  the  place  we  love!

----------


## Jadey

Cool. We live in St. Paul, MN & are going back to Negril for our 3rd time on 3/28/15. Very excited!

----------

